# Respiratory & digestive infection. Help!



## Arte (Jan 6, 2012)

*Respiratory & digestive infection. {RESOLVED!}*

We (my family and I) got our first tiel (a female named Fifi) about 2 months ago and we decided to get another so they could keep each other company. So we bought another tiel from the pet store (a male? named Totoro). I know, I know, only buy from breeders. Well, I would have, if I had found one... We live in a backwards country. Turns out everyone was right.

The poor baby is very sick. We took him to the vet yesterday because he was puffed up and sleeping all the time, while keeping his head in an odd position (beak up). The vet didn't perform any tests but said he is extremely skinny (we couldn't tell because he was always puffed up) and that he has a digestive _and_ respiratory infection. That's why he keeps his head like that, because he can't breathe very well. And that's why his droppings are watery.

She gave us an antibiotic to give him through his water, but he isn't drinking very much. She told us not to hold out hope and that he's probably going to die in two days.

I feel so useless. I want to help him, but I don't know what to do, except keep him warm and relaxed and talk to him. It doesn't help that he's feral...

What more can I do for him?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Go to another vet.* If the bird needs antibiotics and is unable to drink have the vet show you how to do shots/injections. This is the best way to get antibiotics rapidly into the blood stream, and may be more effecient than oral antibiotics. In addition have the vet give an injection of a muti-vitamin that contains Vitamin A. Vitamin A is supportive of respiratory problems. Also ask about some probiotics to give the bird to help balance out the intestinal flora.

Water treatment is *useless and ineffective* because you do not know how much the bird drinks, and most antibiotics break down in the water after 12 hours and become ineffective and have to be mixed fresh 2 times a day.


----------



## Arte (Jan 6, 2012)

You don't understand. I live in Romania. There *are* no other vets. In fact, this doctor was the best one I've ever been to. I may be new to tiels, but I've had pets all my life and I know that most of the vets here are only interested in money, not the poor animals.

About a year ago, we caught a young blackbird that couldn't fly. The vet (another one) didn't even want to *look* at it, "because it's a _wild_ bird". It died in my mother's arms while we were looking for another vet. Similarly, a few months ago, my mum caught a raven that was so sick it didn't even try to get away. We couldn't find an avian expert anywhere. The one vet that we could convince to try to treat it only gave it an antibiotic injection when it was too late, after he told us to give it oral antibiotics...

Edit: also, the vet said he's too skinny to be able to give him an injection...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well this bird is going to need oral or injected antibiotics if its going to be saved. If you can't find another vet then you need to go back to this one and demand a different treatment. I know for the resp. issues mine were having the vet gave me batryl(sp?) to give them by mouth. That's what you need to do.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Go to a regular dog or cat vet, if you do not have avian vets. *Many* of the same meds used for animals are used for birds, just at a lower dosage. Most non-avian vets have formulary guides that will list the proper dosage to give a certain animal. Your bird will need Baytril. The injection dosage is: .o6 per 100 grams in weight. This means that if the bird weighs less than 100 grams the dosage is reduced accordingly. The med (injection) is given 2 times a day. Non-avian vets will also have injectable muti-viamin with Vit A (.03 for a cockatiel, 1 dose), and they will have probiotics....or you can find lactobacillus (sp) at a drug or grocery store in capsule form. I mix 3 capsules to 1 gallen of water and used it as the drinkling water for 1 week.

*Be pro-active *with the vet and state what you need and the dosages and how to administer at home.


----------



## Arte (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you very much! I will try to talk to her again. The problem is that, in the past, whenever I've tried to be pro-active and tell them my personal opinion, they've made fun of me, saying I'm not an expert so I don't know what I'm talking about...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Poor littel guy. Srtiels is very knowledgable and gives excellent advice. Hopefully you can get a vet to listen. Keep us posted.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....you can explain that your tiel is not drinking....thus the meds. are doing no good for your bird and ask the vets if they feel that the bird will benefit from injectable meds. (specifically a broad-spectrum antibiotic) Also mention that you have learned that supplements (such as an injection) of vitamin A will be very helpful and supportive of the respiratory system.

You can also ask her opinion on the possibility of the digestion problems being a result of an imbalance of the intestinal flora, and would the vet have any suggestions on a good probitiotic.

So to approach an opininated vet to get what you need you have to address their thoughts on the matter to discuss them and figure a course of treatment.


----------



## Arte (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much! A few days ago, we finally found a vet who was willing to administer antibiotics and vitamins through an injection. I have no idea what he injected him into, but it doesn't really matter... Totoro is feeling much better now! We're still giving him the water treatment (at the recommendation of said vet) and we're keeping a close eye on him, but the improvement is clear. Today we found out he likes to scream. A lot. But that's alright, we much prefer it this way!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm glad he is felling better. If he gave him an antibiotic injection it was probably to get the blood levels up, considering he is having you follow up with the water med.

The multi vitamins and especially a B-complex shot will give immediate results on energy with a sick bird.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad he is doing better and that you found a helpful vet!


----------

